# Uber's Credit Card is Bankrupting Restaurants...



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

And It's All Your Fault

https://blog.producthunt.com/ubers-...taurants-and-it-s-all-your-fault-af76ea9ca46d

Long article


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

You are the product


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It's a good read, well I found it interesting. I'd never heard of ghost restaurants.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> I'd never heard of ghost restaurants.


That's so your local health dept doesn't have inspections.















Here's to your health. Uber's just a Food Network Company. All regulations are the food preparer's (whomever that may be) responsibility.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

MHR said:


> And It's All Your Fault
> 
> https://blog.producthunt.com/ubers-...taurants-and-it-s-all-your-fault-af76ea9ca46d
> 
> Long article


This is a fascinating read on so many levels. 2400% growth for UberEats in 1 year? UE revenue surpassing ride share in some major markets. Millenials paying $450 a year for Chase Sapphire credit card? The possibility of being able to open a ghost restaurant for a fraction of the price of a traditional and minimal operating costs. My head is about to explode.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber will insist that Health Board Inspections at its kitchens and restaurants are not necessary.

Bribing Health Board Inspectors not necessary?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber needs to get out of the food industry.
This won't end well.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Filet of Salmon Ella...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mix their credit card with their visa local deals and you get an effective return of 14% on dining out..... I think that I used the local deals too often though as they nurfed most of my deals this month to an effective 9% we will see if that continues. Either way the Uber card is an awesome card for dining. I don't really do take out so the ghost establishments are not all that much of a concern for me personally.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Really eye-opening and well-researched article. Lots of info within but all tied together pretty well in my opinion. Good to see there are still reporters these days doing the legwork. Always illuminating when the curtain is pulled back and true motivations exposed. Depressing but not really at all surprising considering the players involved.

Thanks for posting MHR . Wouldn't surprise me to see this get a possible feature even.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's so your local health dept doesn't have inspections.
> View attachment 182740
> View attachment 182741
> 
> Here's to your health. Uber's just a Food Network Company. All regulations are the food preparer's (whomever that may be) responsibility.


Are they using Cow Dung as a stove fuel ?



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber will insist that Health Board Inspections at its kitchens and restaurants are not necessary.
> 
> Bribing Health Board Inspectors not necessary?


" Technology Company" !


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ubereats looks like it grew due to increase in participating restaurants. Once this levels off the correction will show a quick ceiling


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> And It's All Your Fault
> 
> https://blog.producthunt.com/ubers-...taurants-and-it-s-all-your-fault-af76ea9ca46d
> 
> Long article


When i worked at the shipyards.
2 women would show up outside the gate every day.
Plate lunches.
Beans, rice, a piece of meat, 2 slices of bread and a no name brand soda $6.00.
They would make hundreds a day off of their food stamps.
All out of the trunk of am old car.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> When i worked at the shipyards.
> 2 women would show up outside the gate every day.
> Plate lunches.
> Beans, rice, a piece of meat, 2 slices of bread and a no name brand soda $6.00.
> ...


Sounds like a 5 Star lunch !!!

Good to see folks working for their crack income over stealing


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Sounds like a 5 Star lunch !!!
> 
> Good to see folks working for their crack income over stealing


Yes.
10 years later it was mexican lunches.
Good also.
But you have to construct everything.

Nothing comes assembled.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

There is literally nothing in this article to support the articles title. I mean, where did they get that title from ?

If anything, Uber's ubereats is help restaurants by giving options to people that wouldn't otherwise leave the house.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is literally nothing in this article to support the articles title. I mean, where did they get that title from ?
> 
> If anything, Uber's ubereats is help restaurants by giving options to people that wouldn't otherwise leave the house.


I was going to post the exact same thing.
Well done sir

Bullshit article with a bullshit title.
bet the author believes that men have periods too.
is there a sub forum on here for trash?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Filet of Salmon Ella...


If you're ever in Tahlequah, probably best to give this one a miss.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If you're ever in Tahlequah, probably best to give this one a miss.
> 
> View attachment 183873


lol how do the owners not see that ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol how do the owners not see that ?


It's a dare.
"Hail yea, aah will eat thar .. hell, I had salmonella for breakfast. Give me a double."


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mediocre cash back card... I'll keep my 10% back through washing gift cards purchased through either discover, Chase, Barclay, or whoever else I can screw on cash back that month


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I pay cash.
Remember that?


----------

